# Creative X-Fi Titanium wird nicht erkannt!



## diavel92 (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir heute eine X-Fi Titanium geholt und hab Probleme mit der Installation. Und zwar kommt jedes Mal wenn ich den Treiber von der CD installieren möchte: 

Setup kann auf Ihrem System kein unterstütztes Produkt finden...

Hier ein Screenshot: http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/6540/creativesx4.jpg (Screenshot nicht von mir, denn ich benutze Windows 7)

Ich habe das im Internet bereits gesucht aber keine Lösung gefunden.

Ich habe das Mainboard Asus P7P55D Pro:
http://www.productwiki.com/upload/images/asus_p7p55d_pro_1.jpg
Die Soundkarte steckt aktuell im PCIEX 1_2>Eins von den kleinen Blauen. Die Grafikkarte verdeckt PCIEX1_1. Liegt es vll. hieran?

Ich habe bereits im Geräte Manager unter Audio den Via Onboard Treiber deinstalliert. Und auch im BIOS die Onboard-Karte deaktiviert. Bei Systemstart findet Windows auch kein Audioausgabegerät.

Kann mir vll. irgendjemand helfen??

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Gruß

Ludwig


----------



## PEG96 (3. Januar 2011)

Diese zicken haben creative karten häufiger


----------



## diavel92 (3. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, allerdings bringt sie mich so nicht wirklich weiter. Ist das dann ein Defekt der Karte oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## TAZ (3. Januar 2011)

Die Karte ist nicht defekt, habe aber auch schon erlebt dass eine X-Fi auf einem Board nicht erkannt wurde und auf einem anderem ohne Probleme lief.

Probiere doch erstmal einen anderen Slot aus und schaue ob die Karte dort erkannt wird.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Januar 2011)

Das ist einfach normal bei diesen Karten...probier es einfach ein paar mal Mit Neustart und erneutem Versuch der Treiberinstallation, irgendwann sollte es mal klappen.


----------



## diavel92 (3. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die Karte schon auf verschiedenen Slots gehabt, aber das bringt leider alles nichts! 

Neustarts habe ich jetzt durchgeführt allerdings ohne Erfolg 

Kann es vll. sein dass man die PCIEX 1 Slots irgendwie erst aktivieren?! muss?


----------



## PEG96 (4. Januar 2011)

Nein schick die karte am besten zurück, wenn du sie gestern gekauft hasst geht das ja noch. Dann holst du dir ne asus xonar dx und genießt wunderbaren klang und keine treiberprobleme. Die xonar dx ist wesentlich besser als die titanium


----------



## diavel92 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die Karte beim Media Markt gekauft, müsste also morgen nochmal hin. Das nervt mich jetzt richtig!! Hab mir jetz vorsorglich die Karte ASUS Xonar D2X/XDT bei alternate bestellt. Taugt die dann was??


Hat aber vll. noch irgendwer ne Lösung bevor ich die zurückgeben muss?


----------



## Eiche (4. Januar 2011)

installiere doch erst mal den neuste treiber aus dem netz


----------



## diavel92 (4. Januar 2011)

ich hab auch schon auf der creative seite den neuesten treiber heruntergeladen. Das Problem ist ja, dass ich den Treiber bereits nicht installieren kann, da die besagte Fehlermeldung "Setup kann auf Ihrem System kein unterstütztes Produkt finden..." während der Installation auftaucht!


----------



## Eiche (4. Januar 2011)

und du hast sicher den Titanium Treiber gehabt hast im gegensatz zu den normalen Treibern hat Titanium einen eigenen der auch nur dieses Produkt nutzt
http://support.creative.com/Product...SET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_17927,VARSET=CategoryID:1


----------



## iceman650 (4. Januar 2011)

Geb die Titanium besser zurück, bei der Xonar D2X/XDT die du dir bestellt hast spartst du dir erstens Zeit und Nerven und nebenbei klingt sie besser und hat meiner Meinung nach eine bessere Surround-Simulation.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Eiche (4. Januar 2011)

die Titanium simuliert nicht....


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. Januar 2011)

> die Titanium simuliert nicht....



Wenn du bei der Titanium CMSS3D aktivierst ist sie genauso Simulant wie eine Xonar mit aktiviertem Dolby ProLogic IIx/Dolby Headphone, wobei Dolby ProLogic IIx/Dolby Headphone besser klingen als CMSS3D.


----------



## Hatuja (4. Januar 2011)

Ich habe bei meinem Gigabyte - Board (fast) das gleiche Problem. Da die Grafikkarte dein PCIe 1x Slot verdeckt, habe ich sie einfach in den zweiten PCIe x16 gesteckt.
Das Problem war/ist, dass das Board zwar 2 x16 Slots hat, aber wenn beide genutzt werden (egal wie viele Lanes) er erstmal beide auf x8 reduziert. Und damit kam die Creative gar nicht klar! Wurde zwar erkannt, dass was da war, aber Treiber konnten, wie bei dir, nicht installiert werden.
Habe dann den zweiten Slot im BIOS manuell auf x4 gestellt. Damit lief die GraKa wieder mit vollen x16 und die Creative konnte ab dann auch installiert werden.

Aber deine Entscheidung, die Creative zurückzugeben und dir eine Asus zu holen, kann ich nur voll unterstützen. 
Die Treiber- Geschichten sind bei Creative zum  ! Gibt nur Probleme.
Wenn ich meinen Rechner neu aufsetzte, brauche ich für die Creative Installation, Konfiguration, etc. bis denn alles so läuft wie es soll, jedes mal fast noch einen ganzen Tag.

Wäre das Teil damals nicht so teuer gewesen, hätte ich sie schon längst entsorgt...


----------



## diavel92 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hab bisserl ins BIOS geschaut aber nix zum slot verstellen gefunden. Ich such noch ein bisschen weiter.

PS: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass im Geräte-Manager unter "Systemgeräte" 2 High-Definition Audi-Controller angezeigt werden. Wenn ich im BIOS onboard audio deaktiviere bleibt nur noch 1 Controller übrig. Allerdings mit einem schwarzen Ausrufezeichen in einem gelben Dreieck. Wenn ich da draufgehe steht da: 

PCI-Bus 4, Gerät 0, Funktion 0

Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)

Vll. sagt das wem was.

Danke für alle, die sich hier bemühen!


----------



## Hatuja (4. Januar 2011)

Das mit den 2 "High-Definition Audi-Controllern" ist ja klar. Wenn du den Onboard noch eingeschaltet hast, läuft der ja auch noch. Also deaktiviere den Onboard Sound im BIOS.

Bei mir hat sich die Karte aber gar nicht als Soundkarte zu erkennen gegeben. Es wurde immer nur ein "Unbekanntes Gerät" gefunden.

Und du hast auch schon alle Treiber ausprobiert? Auch die von der CD? Bei Creative ist der neuste nicht immer der Beste!
Findet Windows Update vielleicht einen passenden Treiber? Bei mir tut er das!


----------



## diavel92 (4. Januar 2011)

*Edit:*

Ich hab heute die Karte umgetauscht und siehe da, es funktioniert. Werde aber auf jeden Fall die Xonar D2X/XDT testen und dann enscheiden, für welche ich letztendlich nehme.

Mein Tipp also: Nicht lange fackeln und einfach Karte umtauschen und schaun obs dann geht.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

